
Show HN: WebTorrent Player – open source, build by Angular 2 and ngrx - Hongbo-Miao
https://github.com/Hongbo-Miao/webtorrent-player
======
Hongbo-Miao
WebTorrent Player, build by Angular 2 and ngrx

Live version: [http://webtorrent-player.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com/](http://webtorrent-player.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com/)

Source code: [https://github.com/Hongbo-Miao/webtorrent-
player](https://github.com/Hongbo-Miao/webtorrent-player)

